#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Have you ever been to Adisham bungalow in Haputale?

## Dhiya

This bungalow was built in 1931 by British.. This is the most attracting historical and tourist place in Haputale. Did you visited this mesmerizing place? Keep sharing your travel experience.

----------


## Medusa

Noo i didn't go there, is there any special apart from that bangalow? I feel that isn't worth for a visit only for it.

----------

